# Tap o derivación en transformadores



## Elisaxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Estoy en el lio de los transformadores para fuentes, Como puedo saber en un transformador o identificar cuales son los taps o derivaciones y cuales sus entradas principales?

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2008)

A ver si esto te sirve

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 4, 2008)

Los "taps" (derivación en español) no son mas que derivaciones de alguno de los bobinados del transformador, a veces para cambiar el voltaje de entrada, o para escoger distintos voltajes de salida en el secundario, o para variar la impedancia de carga en caso de un transformador de audio, ya sea de acoplamiento, micrófono o de salida.

Aunque la prueba que sugiere Fogonazo es buena, debe realizarse SOLAMENTE cuando estás seguro de haber identificado los cables que corresponden al primario o entrada de la red, además de saber que es un transformador de poder y no uno de adaptación de impedancias u otro uso que no sea el de proveer alimentación de distintos voltajes al de la red.

Si aplicas una tensión AC en serie con un foco o bombilla así sea de 20 watts, corres el riesgo de quemar el bobinado en caso de que por ejemplo, sea para una salida de 5 volts AC pero de muy baja corriente, porque lógicamente el alambre utilizado es muy delgado y con la corriente limitada por el foco puede ser suficiente para que se queme ese bobinado.

Si aplicas el mismo voltaje con el foco a un bobinado de muy alta tensión, corres el peligro de generar un transitorio muy grande voltaje que puede destruir el dieléctrico, es decir el material aislante entre capa y capa del transformador.

No trato de generar polémica, solo transmito algunas experiencias en electricidad y electrónica.

Elisa: podrías informarnos cuantos cables salen del transformador, si tienen colores y si los calibres (diámetros) de estos son distintos, asimismo si tu estas segura que es un transformador para fuente de alimentación, y si era de algún equipo que utilizaba tubos o era de estado sólido?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Elisaxxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias, por ahora mi pregunta es académica, pues tengo un transformador que posee cuatro entradas de color cafe, y lo que quiero saber en cual de ella conectare la fase y el neutro, no se si me explico?


----------



## Jorge Guzman (Feb 7, 2008)

Elisa: Gracias por la información de los cuatro cable color café o marrón como se dice por estos lares...  

Te sugiero los siguiente: Con 4 pedazos de papel adhesivo marca los cables asignándole un número.
Con un multímetro en la escala mas alta de ohms (R x 1000) mide posible continuidad entre los cables y anotas entre cuales te dan una lectura baja de ohms. efectuando todas las combinaciones (10). 

Lo mas probable es que obtengas lectura de continuidad solo entre dos combinaciones, por ej. el cable 1 con el 3, y el 2 con el 4.

Luego cambias el rango del multímetro al rango de lectura mas baja (Rx1)y repites la medición, pero solamente en los que obtuviste lectura baja en la anterior medición, anotando el valor que marca el multitester.

Si por ejemplo en los cables 1 y 3 te marca 50 a 100 ohms, lo mas probable que se trate del primario donde puedes aplicarle 110 volts de la línea con un foco en serie de 40 o 50 watts,
si la lámpara enciende intensamente, quita el voltaje inmediatamente.


----------

